# Saline nasal spray - how often?



## Louppey

My LO is really snuffly at the moment, I got some saline drops & a spray. She hated the drops, screamed the house down, so I decided to brave the spray today. She didn't even flinch!! :happydance:

I have the one from Boots, the only problem is I don't have any idea how often I can use it? There's no leaflet in the box & it doesn't say how often on the box. 

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## KatelynsMummy

I have one from boots and it says you can use it every hour, but I use it every 2, if needed :) :flower:


----------



## Louppey

Thank you so so much! That's fab cause shes breathing so much better already! I'll give it another go in a couple of hours. 

Thanks Hun :happydance:


----------



## KatelynsMummy

No problem :D :flower:


----------



## Fabby

I use the calpol one for rory and it just says use when necessary. There isn't anything in it that could cause harm its all natural. X


----------



## GingerNut

My GP did say that it can dry out their little noses a bit much, so she recommended just using it before feeds (as the sucking action can help it to work).


----------



## KayBea

I use it just before a feed so she can breathe while drinking or she gasps for air and then swallows air and its a nightmare.. X


----------

